# Stockage documents



## Membre supprimé 1187049 (20 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour
 J'aimerais avoir votre aide. J'ai un Mac mini de 2014 avec 256 Go de stockage avec près de 80 Go pour 'Documents' et un espace iCloud est saturé par 'Documents'
J'ai donc deux questions:
- Comment puis-je savoir ce que contient 'Documents' ?​-  Comment supprimés ce qu'il y a dans 'Documents' dans iCloud sans perdre ce qu'il y a sur mon Mac mini​En vous remerciant pour votre aide
Cordialement

PS; comment mettre une photo sans passer par un lien internet, merci


----------



## peyret (20 Octobre 2021)

Ducale84 a dit:


> comment mettre une photo sans passer par un lien internet, merci


Salut,

..pour cette question 

— faire une copie d'écran, de la photo (cmd +maj +4 du haut du clavier)... qui affichera une sorte de curseur où tu pourras sélectionner une "surface" et qui devrait s'enregistrer sur le bureau

et "joindre un fichier" dans la partie message (en bas à gauche)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1187049 (20 Octobre 2021)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> ..pour cette question
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup, j'ai édité mon message en conséquence


----------



## edenpulse (20 Octobre 2021)

Ducale84 a dit:


> - Comment supprimés ce qu'il y a dans 'Documents' dans iCloud sans perdre ce qu'il y a sur mon Mac mini


ça n'est pas possible, ce n'est pas comme cela qu'iCloud fonctionne, iCloud est un service de synchronisation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1187049 (20 Octobre 2021)

Merci edenpulse
 Donc ce n'est pas grave s'il est saturé dans la mesure où je n'ai pas d'iPhone pour récupérer les fichiers dessus
Merci beaucoup


----------



## edenpulse (20 Octobre 2021)

C'est toi qui voit si c'est "grave" ou pas. Perso je ferais de la place, ou augmenterais mon stockage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1187049 (20 Octobre 2021)

Oui, j'aimerais bien mais si je perds ce que j'ai sur mon Mac !!!!
Comment faire sinon pour ne pas que ce qu'il y a sur le Mac aille vers iCloud ?
Merci


----------



## edenpulse (20 Octobre 2021)

Ne pas mettre les fichiers que tu veux pas synchroniser dans le dossier Documents par exemple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1187049 (20 Octobre 2021)

Ok mais je n'ai rien mis dans Documents donc quels sont les fichiers qui vont automatiquement dans documents stp ?


----------



## edenpulse (20 Octobre 2021)

Le dossier Documents ne se remplis pas par magie…
Utilise un logiciel comme Omnidisksweeper, il te donneras en détail la taille des dossiers présents sur ta machine. (Fait nous des captures d’écran)


----------



## Gwen (20 Octobre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> ça n'est pas possible, ce n'est pas comme cela qu'iCloud fonctionne, iCloud est un service de synchronisation.


Il suffit de les supprimer du dossier document. Ils restent sur l’ordinateur sans être synchronisé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1187049 (20 Octobre 2021)

Merci pour vos réponses mais je suis perdu. Je n'ai pas de dossier Documents dans le Finder ni a aucun endroit !!!



Je me doute que ce dossier ne se remplit par magie, le problème est que je ne sais pas comment il se remplit pour justement ne pas saturé iCloud ?
Voici ce que j'ai avec Omnidisksweeper 





> #gwen : Il suffit de les supprimer du dossier document. Ils restent sur l’ordinateur sans être synchronisé."


De supprimer sur iCloud mais il médit que je vais perdre mes données sur le Mac 

Encore merci pour votre patience


----------



## Gwen (20 Octobre 2021)

En fait, je n'aurais pas du dire supprimer, j'aurais du marquer déplacé. Tu l'enlève d'iCloud et tu le met ailleurs sur ton disque, il ne sera plus sur iCloud.

En fait, tu devrais commencer par regarder dans les préférences de ton système dans le menu pomme.

La, tu cliques sur






Puis





ET finalement, tu décoche :





ça devrait régler ton soucis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1187049 (21 Octobre 2021)

OK, je vais faire ça, il copie les documents sur iclouddrive archive dans le disque dur et ensuite je pourrai décocher ce que tu m'as montrer. Je n'ai pas besoin d'iCloud vu que je n'ai pas d'iPhone à synchroniser et que j'ai des clés usb pour stocker mes photos en RAW et un disque dur externe pour stocker mes photos en .jpg donc je garde mon disque dur pas trop plein.
Merci encore pour ton aide. 
 C'est sûr qu'avec ce système de stockage iCloud, on est vite obligé de payer de l'espace supplémentaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1187049 (22 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour
 ça y est j'ai trouvé ce qui prends de la place dans 'Documents' ce sont mes fichiers mp4  et les fichiers OneDrive dont je n'ai pas besoin sur mon Mac
Merci encore pour votre aide


----------



## Charleon (16 Mars 2022)

J'apprécie beaucoup cette synchronisation iCloud, pas seulement pour l'accès par les autres appareils Apple mais également comme sécurité supplémentaire pour des fichiers importants. Il faut avouer que le coût de l'espace supplémentaire reste faible pour le service rendu.

Par contre, j'aimerais ouvrir un sujet concernant le choix du type de fichiers qu'il est important (utile ?) ou non de placer dans documents.


----------



## edenpulse (16 Mars 2022)

Charleon a dit:


> Par contre, j'aimerais ouvrir un sujet concernant le choix du type de fichiers qu'il est important (utile ?) ou non de placer dans documents.


Tous?
Comme ça, plus jamais de soucis de pertes de documents


----------



## Charleon (16 Mars 2022)

C'est justement ce que je me demande, effectivement pourquoi pas tout ?

Au niveau des images en principe c'est déjà fait avec "photo". Par contre, pour ce qui est des films que l'on voudrait conserver je pense qu'on peut stocker tout ça sur un disque dur externe, ce n'est pas d'une importance capitale puisque maintenant les visionnages et l'écoute musicale peut se faire par abonnements streaming. 

Il reste donc tout le reste de mes documents, divers ou importants (environ 250 Go). Je vais opter pour ta réponse (j'ai un iCloud de 1 To ) et je vais faire l'impasse sur les deux points que j'indique plus haut.

Dis moi si je me trompe... en résumé je peux donc paramétrer tous mes chemins d'applications vers "documents", ceux-ci seront à la fois en local et sur le nuage, les synchros se faisant automatiquement. Mon raisonnement est juste ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2022)

Charleon a dit:


> Dis moi si je me trompe... en résumé je peux donc paramétrer tous mes chemins d'applications vers "documents", ceux-ci seront à la fois en local et sur le nuage, les synchros se faisant automatiquement. Mon raisonnement est juste ?


Garde bien en t^te qu'il s'agit d'une synchronisation, pas d'une sauvegarde.


----------



## Charleon (16 Mars 2022)

Oui bien sûr,  j'ai Time Machine qui se met à jour en permanence sur un DD externe. 

Pour info j'avais auparavant une jolie tour Time Capsule qui à cramé pendant un orage et je me suis commandé aussitôt un DD pour la remplacer et y stocker tout de suite les données du Mac qui lui n'a heureusement pas bronché.


----------

